# Muzzleloader - Too Tight of A Fit



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Ive decided to take the smoke pole out this year but I have ran into a problem. I have a .50caliber Traditions Tracker 209 gun and Hornady 45-300 XTP Mag bullets/sabots.

The problem I am running into is that the sabot/bullet combination is way too tight in the barrel, to the point that I have to beat them in/out with a hammer and dowel rod. It has been a few years since I shot this gun.

Do I have the wrong bullet/sabot combination?


Any help is appriciated as I am a novice with these guns.

thanks in advance


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

you must have not cleaned it good your last outing....I will always use there wonder lube patch after several shots and before storage....great stuff....I do use power belt bullets though but don't see that making a difference, and after a couple shots they will get hard to get down the barrel ....but that wonder lube patch is great

a link for it http://www.bowhunterssuperstore.com/traditions-wonderlube-1000-plus-shooting-patches-p-833.html


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Thank you ironman.

I was using this BoreBlaster stuff where you just spray it in, let it foam, and run a dry patch through to get everything out. This obviously did not work.

I took a brass brush to it today and some Hoppes #9. It did wonders!!!!! The bullet/sabot now loads pretty easily. I will get black powder specific cleaner this week and give it a good cleaning.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Change your Sabot, try the Harvester crushed rib sabot with the 300gr XTP. They load much easier and shoot just fine. Been shooting them for many years. I use 125grs of Shocky's Gold powder and after each shot I lick a cleaning patch and run it down the bore with the cleaning jag before loading the next round. That really helps when reloading your gun. After I'm done shooting I clean the bore with TC's Number 13 Bore cleaner. It works very well, end the job using a Wonderlube patch to protect the bore then wipe down the outside of your gun with the wonderlube patch and your done. One last thing I do to my Encore is pull the breachplug and soak it in boiling water, cool it down and use a brass brush to clean the threads. Then using compressed air blow thru the plug to remove any fouling from the channel. Relube the threads and reinstall it in the barrel.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I also use a oxygen / acetylene torch tip cleaner for the primer hole(nipple)....to clean it good...they are various size cleaning rods and works great to get any fouling out of the nipple from the primer or powder....just a suggestion too....you would hate to have that trophy deer in front of you and pull the trigger and nothing from a fouled primer hole in the nipple(I guess called breech plug)

http://compare.ebay.com/like/380465338155?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar

the wonder lube does wonders on the threads of the nipple too (not the patch) but the tube....you have to keep those threads lubed so you can remove the nipple...I am a novice at muzzle loader hunting and learning too....but the traditions products I really like....especially the wonder lube


----------

